

 Twitter Co-founder Jack Dorsey’s $9 million 2 bedroom house in San Francisco - Brajeshwar
http://www.home-designing.com/2012/06/twitter-co-founder-jack-dorseys-new-house-in-san-francisco

======
joshu
I wonder if it's COLD ALL THE TIME like the rest of SF.

~~~
cpr
Oh, man, how I love that cool weather...just enjoyed SF during WWDC (which was
too hot most of the time ;-).

~~~
Zev
If only SF was like that all year round[1]! Had you stayed until Monday, you'd
have experienced the colder, partially clouded weather that had inspired a
certain Mark Twain quote ;)

[1] The gorgeous days like most of last week pretty much make up for this,
though.

~~~
staunch
<http://www.snopes.com/quotes/twain.asp>

